# Router + ADSL Modem



## Superwip (12. September 2012)

Bei mir ist es *langsam* definitiv an der Zeit die Netzwerkinfrastruktur etwas zu erneuern...

Konkret geht es um ein neues ADSL Modem und einen neuen Router, gegebenenfalls natürlich auch in einem Gerät...

Anforderungen:

Modem:
-ADSL, ADSL2+; Annex A, Annex J
-unterstützt PPPoA
-DSL-RAM tauglich
-möglichst empfindlich/"gut" (fähig mit einer hohen Dämpfung möglichst gute Bandbreiten zu erreichen)

Router:
-4x 1000BASE-T Ethernet
-W-LAN a/b/g/n Dualband
-Layer 2 QoS (Priorisierung einzelner MAC Adressen)
-Konfiguration via Web Interface
-WPA
-WAN unterstützt PPPoA
-MAC einstellbar
-DNS einstellbar
-Dynamic DNS, frei wählbarer Anbieter
-voll IPv6 kompatibel
-mind. 5 Port Forwardings

Nice to have (Router):
-Konfiguration via Telnet
-Fernwartung https und/oder Telnet via SSH
-USB für Drucker
-externe W-LAN Antennen (SMA/RP-SMA)
-W-LAN Sendeleistung einstellbar
-Layer 3/4 QoS
-Gäste W-LAN
-Fähigkeit weitere Modems via LAN und insbesondere auch USB (Mobilfunk) zwecks Redundanz anzubinden
-dynamisches Routing
-Racktauglich 1/2 19" (nicht sehr wichtig...)
-alternative Firmware möglich
-Ethernet Teaming
-mehr LAN Ports

Beides zusammen sollte maximal 150€ kosten.


----------



## mrfloppy (12. September 2012)

wo is denn der unterschied zu unserem annexB ???


----------



## Superwip (13. September 2012)

Annex A ist mit POTS (Analog Telefonie) kombiniert, Annex B mit ISDN (digitale Telefonie)

Allerdings müssten die meisten Modems so oder so beides unterstützen.


----------



## Timsu (13. September 2012)

Die Pflichtfeatures dürften alle mit einem DD-WRT Router wie diesen gehen:
WLAN-Router mit LAN: 4x Gb LAN, Besonderheiten: Dual Band/DD-WRT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Dual Band schränkt die Auswahl stark ein)
Für QoS innerhalb des Netzwerkes sowie Teaming brauchst du einen Managed Switch:
HP ProCurve Switch 1810G-8, 8-Port, managed (J9449A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Zu den "nice-to-have"  Features:
Die ersten drei sowie der fünfte und sechste Punkt gehen auch mit DD-WRT.
Gäste Netzwerk geht auch (glaube etwas "Bastelei" ist benötigt), dynamisches Routing ist auch kein Problem.
 Das mit mehreren Modems geht entweder nur mit Businessroutern oder Softwarerouter (extrem viele Möglichkeiten, etwas kompliziert einzurichten, ab 150€)


Zu den Modems gibts von TurricanVeteran hier im Forum einen Test.
Router mit guten integriertem Modem sind die Fritzboxen, von denen halte ich aber nicht viel.


----------



## Superwip (13. September 2012)

> Die Pflichtfeatures dürften alle mit einem DD-WRT Router wie diesen gehen:
> WLAN-Router mit LAN: 4x Gb LAN, Besonderheiten: Dual Band/DD-WRT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Dual Band schränkt die Auswahl stark ein)


 
Hm... was hältst du von OpenWrt im allgemeinen und diesem Modell im Speziellen?



> Für QoS innerhalb des Netzwerkes sowie Teaming brauchst du einen Managed Switch:


 
Heutzutage wird doch jeder "Wald-und-Wiesen-Router" mit QoS beworben... alles nur ein Werbeschmäh?

Teaming ist zumindest aktuell jedenfalls nicht sehr wichtig.



> Zu den Modems gibts von TurricanVeteran hier im Forum einen Test.


 
Interressant...

Hat der W503 keine Probleme mit Annex A und PPPoA?

Billig ist das Teil ja anscheinend jedenfalls nicht, schon garnicht wenn man es nur als Modem verwendet.


----------



## Timsu (13. September 2012)

Naja das QoS in den Routern wirkt sich nur auf den Netzwerkverkehr ins Internet aus, du kannst also z.b. Videokonferenzen eine höhere Priorität als Downloads geben.
Du kannst allerdings nicht sagen, dass wenn Daten inm LAN verschoben werden, dass da einzelne Geräte bevorzugt werden.
So ein handelsüblicher Router hat ja nur eine LAN Schnittstelle, daran ist intern ein billiger Switch verbaut.
Wenn du innerhalb des LAN also etwas priorisieren willst, benötigst du einen managed Switch.


Open WRT ist halt wesentlich unkomfortabler als DD-WRT.
Das Webinterface ist bei DD WRT viel ausgereifter, bei Open WRT muss öfters die Shell ran, dafür gibt es bei Open WRT mehr Funktionen.
Allerdings gibt es auch noch für andere Router auch alternative Firmwares, das steht bloß nicht immer bei geizhals drin. (Da sind glaube ich nur die, die offiziellen Herstellersupport dafür haben)


So ein gutes Modem lohnt sich natürlich nur, wenn du DSL-RAM hast.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Interressant...
> 
> Hat der W503 keine Probleme mit Annex A und PPPoA?
> 
> Billig ist das Teil ja anscheinend jedenfalls nicht, schon garnicht wenn man es nur als Modem verwendet.


 Der w503v wurde für das deutsche telefonnetz konzipiert, d.h. er kann nur annex b. Allerdings ist er ein derivat der fritzbox 7270 (genau genommen ist der w503v typ a eine fritzbox 7270 v1 mit etwas weniger ram).
Wenn du allerdings eine wirklich grottige leitung hast, solltest du schon eine 7270 oder ein derivat davon nehmen. An deiner stelle würde ich mich aber mal bei ebay umschauen. Dort gibt es die boxen für die hälfte. Außerdem kannst du mit einem gescheitem router die box gleichzeitig als modem und die anderen funktionen der box nutzen. (kann ich z.b. da mein router eine kommunikation durch den wan-port zu "regionalen" geräten zulässt)
Wie schaut eigentlich deine leitung aus bzw. was verstehst du unter einer langen leitung? Reden wir hier von einem oder eher 8 km?


Superwip schrieb:


> Annex A ist mit POTS (Analog Telefonie) kombiniert, Annex B mit ISDN (digitale Telefonie)


Um es mal noch ein wenig weiter auszuführen, Annex B benutzt im unteren bereich die frequenzen bis dsl-träger 32. Annex A benötigt nur die hälfte, da statt der 2 physikalischen leitung von isdn nur eine zu realisieren ist. 
Bei Annex J fällt der ganze  quatsch übrigens weg, da für die dsl-übertragung alle träger ab dem ersten genutzt werden können. Dadurch haben Annex J anschlüsse einen upload bis zu ca. 2 mbit.


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2012)

> So ein handelsüblicher Router hat ja nur eine LAN Schnittstelle, daran ist intern ein billiger Switch verbaut.
> Wenn du innerhalb des LAN also etwas priorisieren willst, benötigst du einen managed Switch.


 
Und ich dachte bisher immer, dass jeder Router mit QoS mindestens einen integrierten Layer 3 managed Switch hat 



> Allerdings gibt es auch noch für andere Router auch alternative Firmwares, das steht bloß nicht immer bei geizhals drin. (Da sind glaube ich nur die, die offiziellen Herstellersupport dafür haben)


 
ich glaube sogar, dass Geizhals nur Router listet, die mit Open-WRT bzw. DD-WRT ausgeliefert werden...



> Das Webinterface ist bei DD WRT viel ausgereifter, bei Open WRT muss öfters die Shell ran, dafür gibt es bei Open WRT mehr Funktionen.


 
Das sollte kein allzu großes Hindernis für mich darstellen, zumindest wenn es irgendwo eine halbwegs brauchbare Anleitung gibt oder die Shell einer normalen UNIX/DOS/CMD Shell ähnelt.

Allerdings: eine offene/variable Firmware ist zwar "nice to have" aber keineswegs Pflicht wenn der Router die anderen Features einigermaßen unterstützt.



> Wenn du allerdings eine wirklich grottige leitung hast, solltest du schon eine 7270 oder ein derivat davon nehmen. An deiner stelle würde ich mich aber mal bei ebay umschauen. Dort gibt es die boxen für die hälfte. Außerdem kannst du mit einem gescheitem router die box gleichzeitig als modem und die anderen funktionen der box nutzen. (kann ich z.b. da mein router eine kommunikation durch den wan-port zu "regionalen" geräten zulässt)


 
Gibt es denn heutzutage keine billigen/preiswerten nur-Modems bzw. 1-Port Router mehr?

Wozu gibt es dann noch überhaupt Router ohne Modem, wenn man sie an einen anderen, vollwertigen Router (mit Modem) hängen muss um sie zu betreiben?

Dann ist es wohl sinnvoller gleich nur einen Modem-Router zu kaufen, dafür auch einen, der auch die anderen Anforderungen voll erfüllt. Wenigstens soetwas müsste es doch hoffentlich geben?



> Wie schaut eigentlich deine leitung aus bzw. was verstehst du unter einer langen leitung? Reden wir hier von einem oder eher 8 km?


 
Tja... gute Frage...

Ich habe derzeit keine Hardware, mit der ich die Leitungsdämpfung messen kann.

Tatsache ist jedenfalls: wir zahlen derzeit für 8MBit/s und bekommen ~2,5MBit/s... wenns gut geht. Nicht nur das, es ist in letzter Zeit schlimmer geworden (!). Es waren mal ~5MBit/s.

Aktuell haben wird -bitte nicht lachen- ein fast zehn jahre altes Alcatel Speed Touch 510. Abgesehen davon hab ich hier noch ein 56k Dial-Up Modem und ein SDSL Modem herumliegen, das hilft mir gegenwärtig aber auch nicht weiter.

Wir haben übrigens eine überirdische Telefonleitung, sie mündet etwa 400m von unserem Haus entfernt in einem grauen Kasten, den ich für einen DSLAM halte. 400m passen aber nicht wirklich zu der Bandbreite... vermutlich ist es doch kein DSLAM. Das die Leitung irgendwo, irgendwie beschädigt ist ist freilich nicht auszuschließen, besonders hochwertig oder gar auf Datenverkehr optimiert ist sie sicherlich nicht; sie stammt jedenfalls aus den 1980ern, damals hat die das Vierteltelefon (!) ersetzt. Vielleicht hat auch der DSL Splitter irgendwas. Vermutlich nicht. Vielleicht stört auch eine andere Verbindung. Vielleicht ist einfach der DSLAM mies (aber so mies?). Wer weiß?

DSL ist hier seit ~2002 verfügbar, davor gab es nur POTS, nie ISDN. Kabel gibt es auch nicht und es sieht auch nicht so aus als würde sich das jemals ändern. Ich rechne nicht damit, dass irgendein Teil dieser Infrastruktur in naher Zukunft ausgebaut wird, am ehesten wird wohl in ein paar Jahren gleich FTTH...

Und ja... ich wohne in Wien...


----------



## mrfloppy (14. September 2012)

das wird ein normaler KV sein aber kein dslam , denn bei 400 meter leitung (wenn es ein dslam wäre) solltest du schon volle bandbreite bekommen und nicht nur 5M bzw jetzt nurnoch 2,5 !
kann mich aber auch irren und es liegt einfach an alter hardware ! aber ich denke eher das es kein dslam ist und du am ende der nahrungskette bei dir mim dsl bist 
sollte es doch ein dslam sein, dann splitter schauen, vernünftige hardware, tae dose und die leitung im haus prüfen die von tae zum apl geht ! geht die ungeschnitten zum apl oder hat die klemmstellen? wenn klemmstellen, klemmstellen erneuern und vernünftig durchschalten! elektrogroßmeister gehen hin um telefonkabel zu verbinden und verdrillen die drähte einfach, jenachdem wie alt deine hausleitung ist , ist das kupfer an den klemmstellen schwarz und hat keinen guten kontakt mehr, oder manche privathobbybastler verbinden mit lüsterklemmen , sehr gute idee  ! sollte man garnicht machen ! wenn klemmstelle kanns auch ein wackler an einer stelle sein! hast du tae doise oder noch eine alte awado dose? wenn awado dann raus damit und durch eine tae ersetzen! gründe gibt es viele 
wenn du die tatsächliche leitungslänge wissen möchtest um wirklich zu wissen ob das nur ein kv ist oder dslam, dann frag bei deinem provider nach !


----------



## Danger23 (14. September 2012)

Das ist ganz sicher ein KV. DSLAM stehen in Österreich fast immer bei der nächsten Post. Hast du deinen Anschluss bei A1? Wenn ja, A1 tauscht die 510er Modems kostenlos aus. Das Problem der niedrigen BB kann durch Kabelbeeinflussung ausgelöst werden oder aber auch durch den schon etwas in die Tage gekommene Modem. Auch der Splitter (wenn er genau so alt ist wie das Modem) kann Auslöser dafür sein. Falls du einen LP 1000 Splitter haben lass den sofort tauschen. Das Ding ist völlig veraltet.


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2012)

> vernünftige hardware, tae dose und die leitung im haus prüfen die von tae zum apl geht ! geht die ungeschnitten zum apl oder hat die klemmstellen? wenn klemmstellen, klemmstellen erneuern und vernünftig durchschalten! elektrogroßmeister gehen hin um telefonkabel zu verbinden und verdrillen die drähte einfach, jenachdem wie alt deine hausleitung ist , ist das kupfer an den klemmstellen schwarz und hat keinen guten kontakt mehr, oder manche privathobbybastler verbinden mit lüsterklemmen , sehr gute idee  ! sollte man garnicht machen ! wenn klemmstelle kanns auch ein wackler an einer stelle sein! hast du tae doise oder noch eine alte awado dose? wenn awado dann raus damit und durch eine tae ersetzen!


 
Okay, werd ich mal alles überprüfen; ich glaube aber nicht, dass es da größere Probleme gibt



> DSLAM stehen in Österreich fast immer bei der nächsten Post.


 
Okay, dann sind es wohl eher ~2km... das passt auch schon eher zu der Geschwindigkeit.



> Hast du deinen Anschluss bei A1? Wenn ja, A1 tauscht die 510er Modems kostenlos aus.


 
Interressant... muss mal nachfragen, das 501er stammt aber nicht von A1.

Ist der Modemteil der "A1 WLAN Box" dann auch brauchbar? Kann sie auch nur als Modem genutzt werden, mit externem Router?



> Falls du einen LP 1000 Splitter haben lass den sofort tauschen.


 
Okay 

Das hab ich schon befürchtet...


----------



## Timsu (14. September 2012)

> Das sollte kein allzu großes Hindernis für mich darstellen, zumindest wenn es irgendwo eine halbwegs brauchbare Anleitung gibt oder die Shell einer normalen UNIX/DOS/CMD Shell ähnelt.


Allerdings finde ich solche shells wesentlich komplizierter als normale Linux PCs.
Es ist oft extrem abgespeckt wegen dem geringen Speicherplatz auf Routern, und das Programm welches am meisten genutzt wird (iptables) hat eine recht komplizierte Syntax, wie ich finde.


> Allerdings: eine offene/variable Firmware ist zwar "nice to have" aber keineswegs Pflicht wenn der Router die anderen Features einigermaßen unterstützt.


Ich denke wenige Router mit Herstellerfirmware haben eine Möglichkeit zur Änderung der MAC Addresse, bei DynDNS sind sie auch oft auf wenige Anbieter beschränkt und QoS (wenn auch nur ins WAN) gibt es auch so gut wie gar nicht.




> Gibt es denn heutzutage keine billigen/preiswerten nur-Modems bzw. 1-Port Router mehr?


Das AR 860 ist ein Modem und hat im Test bei TurricanVeteran ganz gut abgeschnitten, kostet 10€ auf ebay.


----------



## Crymes (14. September 2012)

Ich würde mir bei ner langen Leitung ne FritzBox 7270 holen und ggf. Freetz draufmachen, dann hast du alle Fratures außer Dual Band WLAN.


----------



## Timsu (14. September 2012)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ich würde mir bei ner langen Leitung ne FritzBox 7270 holen und ggf. Freetz draufmachen, dann hast du alle Fratures außer Dual Band WLAN.


Naja einige Funtkionen, nicht alle


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2012)

> Das AR 860 ist ein Modem und hat im Test bei TurricanVeteran ganz gut abgeschnitten, kostet 10€ auf ebay.


 
Ja... anscheinend gibt es aber für Annex A und Annex B jeweils eine eigene Version, erstere scheint recht selten zu sein.

Ich bin mir auch nicht 100% sicher, ob er PPPoA unterstützt.



> Ich denke wenige Router mit Herstellerfirmware haben eine Möglichkeit zur Änderung der MAC Addresse, bei DynDNS sind sie auch oft auf wenige Anbieter beschränkt und QoS (wenn auch nur ins WAN) gibt es auch so gut wie gar nicht.


 
Na ja bei besseren Routern findet man diese Features durchaus recht häufg; ist nur nicht unbedingt einfach entsprechende Geräte zu finden. Bzw. andere Geräte auszufiltern.



> Ich würde mir bei ner langen Leitung ne FritzBox 7270 holen und ggf. Freetz draufmachen, dann hast du alle Fratures außer Dual Band WLAN.


 
Hat kein GBit/s Ethernet. Das ist aber jedenfalls ein Pflichtfeature.

Eventuell wäre aber die Kombination Router+ GBit/s Switch denkbar, ist jedenfalls vermutlich sinnvoller als Router mit Modem + Router ohne Modem dafür mit besserer Firmware... so könnte ich auch gleich auf einen managed Switch setzen.

Allerdings könnte die 100MBit/s Verbindung zwischen Router und Switch dann beim Übertragen Von Daten zwischen einem per Ethernet und einem per 802.11n W-LAN angebundenen Gerät limitieren. Zumindest theoretisch.

Warum verbaut im Jahr 2012 eigentlich überhaupt noch irgendwer 100MBit/s Ethernet? Langsam wird angesichts steigender HDD Geschwindigkeiten und SSDs sogar 10GBit/s LAN im Heimbereich sinnvoll und der Unterschied zwischen den Baukosten für einen Router mit 4 100MBit/s Ports und einem mit 4 GBit/s Ports dürfte bei vielleicht 5€ liegen... Endgeräte, bei denen es auch nur ansatzweise sinnvoll ist sind auch schon seit jahren flächendeckend GBit/s tauglich.


----------



## Timsu (14. September 2012)

> Allerdings könnte die 100MBit/s Verbindung zwischen Router und Switch dann beim Übertragen Von Daten zwischen einem per Ethernet und einem per 802.11n W-LAN angebundenen Gerät limitieren. Zumindest theoretisch.


In der Praxis schafft man mit WLAN ohne entsprechende Optimierung selten die 100mbit/s.




> HDD Geschwindigkeiten und SSDs sogar 10GBit/s LAN im Heimbereich sinnvoll


Solange man keine Switches brauch, ist das garnicht mehr so extrem teuer. 



Wenn du auf Dualband verzichten kannst, würde ich mir diesen mal anschauen:
TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Da kommst du selbst wenn du ein managed Switch und Modem dazu nimmst unter 150€


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Und ich dachte bisher immer, dass jeder Router mit QoS mindestens einen integrierten Layer 3 managed Switch hat


Der in routern verbaute switch wird meistens aus kostengründen über den dsl-soc realisiert. Deshalb hat z.b. eine fritzbox 7360 (SL) auch nur 2 gbit+2 100 mbit lan-ports. (der vr9 gibt nicht mehr her)


> Gibt es denn heutzutage keine billigen/preiswerten nur-Modems bzw. 1-Port Router mehr?


Nein. Wozu auch? Die meisten user kaufen gleich router mit einem integriertem modem und haben allerdings auch nicht so hohe ansprüche wie du.
 Als einziges, frei verkäufliches modem fällt mir übrigens nur eins von dlink ein. (broadcom-chipsatz, welcher an bestimmten broadcom-lincards probleme macht)


> Wozu gibt es dann noch überhaupt Router ohne Modem, wenn man sie an einen anderen, vollwertigen Router (mit Modem) hängen muss um sie zu betreiben?


Für kabel-inet, ftth-anschlüsse und leute die halt modem und router getrennt haben wollen.



> Dann ist es wohl sinnvoller gleich nur einen Modem-Router zu kaufen, dafür auch einen, der auch die anderen Anforderungen voll erfüllt. Wenigstens soetwas müsste es doch hoffentlich geben?


 Dann schau mal bei den business-routern nach. Da ist bestimmt auch was für dich dabei, aber bei den preisen werden dir die augen ausfallen. Außerdem wird bei den dingern gern nur ein mäßiger dsl-soc verbaut (z.b. lantiq danube, ist zwar stabil aber nicht wirklich hoch).


> Ich habe derzeit keine Hardware, mit der ich die Leitungsdämpfung messen kann.
> Tatsache ist jedenfalls: wir zahlen derzeit für 8MBit/s und bekommen ~2,5MBit/s... wenns gut geht. Nicht nur das, es ist in letzter Zeit schlimmer geworden (!). Es waren mal ~5MBit/s.


Der sync ist doch schonmal was. Der sollte allerdings mit einer fritzbox 7270 o.ä. noch ein ganzes stück besser werden.



> Aktuell haben wird -bitte nicht lachen- ein fast zehn jahre altes Alcatel Speed Touch 510.


Alcatel? Du meinst thompson! Die speedtouch-reihe kommt von letzteren und sollte sich auch auslesen lassen. Dazu lade dir mal orbmt. Das programm erklärt sich von selbst, du mußt nur die ip des speedtouch heraus finden. (evt. anleitung dazu? Ist ja theoretisch ein single-port router) Das modem müßtest du dazu allerdings direkt mit deinem pc verbinden.
 Als reines modem könnte ich dir auch noch ein thompson speedtouch 516 anbieten. Da ist es allerdings mit der firmware etwas kompliziert, da diese in der stabilität teils recht unterschiedlich sind und thompson es sowieso nicht so mit firmware-programmierung hat.
Als alternativer router käme evt. noch ein Netgear DGN3500B (VR9) oder ein Netgear DGND3300B [broadcom 6358) in frage. Beide haben ein gutes modem, aber letzterer hat anscheinend ein leichtes stabilitätsproblem. (könnte mittlerweile behoben sein)



> Wir haben übrigens eine überirdische Telefonleitung, sie mündet etwa 400m von unserem Haus entfernt in einem grauen Kasten, den ich für einen DSLAM halte. 400m passen aber nicht wirklich zu der Bandbreite... vermutlich ist es doch kein DSLAM.


 Es könnte dennoch ein outdoor-dslam sein und deine leitung wird quasi nur durchgeschleift.


Timsu schrieb:


> Das AR 860 ist ein Modem und hat im Test bei  TurricanVeteran ganz gut abgeschnitten, kostet 10€ auf ebay.


Ich hab meines für 1€ bekommen. Allerdings besteht da noch das problem mit der annex-version. Es gibt aber von routertech eine alternative firmware die annex a und b können sollte.


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2012)

hm... Dualband wäre schon nett...

Schade, dass es für die Dualband tauglichen TP Link Geräte kein DD-WRT gibt.

Wie wärs mit dem Belkin F7D4301?

Ist recht günstig, hat GBit/s LAN und Dualband; er unterstützt auch DD-WRT auch wenn Geizhals nichts davon weiß.

Oder ein D-Link DIR-825?

Oder ein Cisco/Linksys E2000? Geizhals weiß nicht, dass er 802.11a und Dualband kann... er kann. Auch er ist sehr preiswert, ab 40€.



> Für kabel-inet, ftth-anschlüsse und leute die halt modem und router getrennt haben wollen.


 
Na ja... selbst wenn man denn beides getrennt haben wollte fehlt es an geeigneten Modems...



> Dann schau mal bei den business-routern nach. Da ist bestimmt auch was für dich dabei, aber bei den preisen werden dir die augen ausfallen. Außerdem wird bei den dingern gern nur ein mäßiger dsl-soc verbaut (z.b. lantiq danube, ist zwar stabil aber nicht wirklich hoch).


 
Bei den Preisen würde ich eher auf einen Softwarerouter + Managed Switch setzen...

Die meisten ordentlichen Businessrouter haben auch kein Modem. Das liegt wohl daran, dass sie auch mit SDSL und Glasfaser/Ethernet Standleitungen zurechtkommen sollen.

Wobei... so ein bintec RS230AW sieht schon interressant aus... kostet aber auch fast doppelt so viel wie geplant.



> Alcatel? Du meinst thompson!


 
Weiß nicht, steht beides drauf... 

b2w Thomson



> Als reines modem könnte ich dir auch noch ein thompson speedtouch 516 anbieten. Da ist es allerdings mit der firmware etwas kompliziert, da diese in der stabilität teils recht unterschiedlich sind und thompson es sowieso nicht so mit firmware-programmierung hat.


´

Speedtouch 516? Klingt ja nicht wie ein großer Sprung ^^

Mein 510er ist auch nicht sehr stabil. Es muss etwa ein mal pro Woche resettet werden; von daher kann es wohl nicht viel schlimmer werden.



> Die speedtouch-reihe kommt von letzteren und sollte sich auch auslesen lassen. Dazu lade dir mal orbmt. Das programm erklärt sich von selbst, du mußt nur die ip des speedtouch heraus finden.


 
Die IP ist standardmäßig 10.0.0.138

Allerdings arbeitet der Speedtouch im Normalbetrieb (wenn er an einem anderen Router hängt) als reines Modem, als transparentes Layer 1 Gerät, seine Firmware ist dann nicht zugänglich. Ich werde das Tool mal versuchen, muss den Speedtouch dann aber direkt an meinen PC hängen und entsprechend konfigurieren.


----------



## Timsu (14. September 2012)

Mh, ich kann mir irgendwie immer nicht so recht vorstellen, dass Geräte mit integrierten Antennen eine gute WLAN Sendeleistung haben...


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2012)

Externe Antennen wären zwar nett sind aber kein "Must have"

Bei praktisch allen Routern kann man -wenn man sie aufschraubt- über einen sogenannten "Pigtrail" auch externe Antennen an die U.FL oder SSMB Ports auf der Platine, an denen die internen Antennen meist hängen anschließen. Das sieht nur unter Umständen etwas hässlich aus.

Antennen haben übrigens von sich aus keine _Leistung_ sondern nur einen (teils richtungsabhängigen) Antennengewinn, der v.A. mit ihrer Richtwirkung zusammenhängt. Eine einfache Rundstrahlantenne ohne Richtwirkung kann durchaus im Gehäuse eines Routers integriert werden ohne Probleme zu bekommen oder größere Nachteile im Vergleich zu einer externen Antenne zu haben.

Wichtiger sind Routerseitig der W-LAN Chipsatz und die analogen Komponenten. Beide sind natürlich völlig unabhängig von der Wahl der Antennen und können nur selten getauscht werden... selten, zum Teil aber doch; es gibt auch einige Router mit einem Mini PCI oder PCIe Minicard Steckplatz, sodass man eine Notebook W-LAN Karte verwenden kann. Leider ist das etwas außer Mode gekommen.

Interne Antennen können übrigens sowohl normale Dipol oder Monopolantennen sein als auch Patch oder Phased Array Antennen mit ausgeprägter Richtwirkung- letzteres findet man aber nur bei wenigen Spezialgeräten.

Externe Standardantennen sind meist auch nur billigst-Monopol oder Dipolantennen und bestehen großteils aus leerem Kunststoff


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Speedtouch 516? Klingt ja nicht wie ein großer Sprung ^^


Du wirst dich umschauen... Das 516 v6 und das 546 v6 gelten als die besten modems von thompson für adsl und werden teilweise auch jetzt noch für lange/schwierige leitungen empfohlen. Ich setze da ja eher auf die 7270 zumal der dort verbaute ur8 in meinen augen einfach nicht zu schlagen ist. (das speedtouch hat einen broadcom 6348)



> Mein 510er ist auch nicht sehr stabil. Es muss etwa ein mal pro Woche resettet werden; von daher kann es wohl nicht viel schlimmer werden.


Weiß man nicht. Die ersten firmwares für das 516 sollen garnicht gegangen sein und wenn du eine "zu neue" firmware drauf machst, fällt die tuning möglichkeit weg.



> Allerdings arbeitet der Speedtouch im Normalbetrieb (wenn er an einem anderen Router hängt) als reines Modem, als transparentes Layer 1 Gerät, seine Firmware ist dann nicht zugänglich. Ich werde das Tool mal versuchen, muss den Speedtouch dann aber direkt an meinen PC hängen und entsprechend konfigurieren.


 Nix umkonfigurieren. Schließ das ding einfach an deinen rechner an und lies es aus. Solltest du wärend der 5 min. inet benötigen, dann erstelle unter windows einfach eine dfü-verbindung. (das geht auch unter win7 noch)


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2012)

So...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne den Splitter wird es übrigens nicht besser.

Hier noch die TAEs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das so in Ordnung? Kontaktprobleme dürfte es keine geben.

Spricht Routerseitig eigentlich noch irgendwas gegen den Cisco/Linksys E2000 mit DD-WRT? Beim DiTech bekommt man den zur Zeit für 40€ nachgeworfen.


----------



## Timsu (15. September 2012)

Der E2000 soll einen relativ langsamen Routing Durchsatz haben.
Edit: Außerdem hat er auch eine Gigabit Ports.


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2012)

Doch, der E2000 hat GBit/s Ethernet und sogar GBit/s WAN. Wenn er WAN Seitig bei <20Mbit/s nicht limitiert sollte das Mittel-Langfristig ausreichen.


----------



## Timsu (15. September 2012)

Ups, mit dem Gbit/s Ethernet hatte ich was falsches gelesen.
Allerdings soll er mit DD-WRT nur noch auf 7-8mbit/s kommen. (laut Forenbeitrag)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> So...


Dein modem ist spaßig... Leider kann orbmt bei diesem teil weder adsl-modus noch die trägerbelegung auslesen.Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, daß das modem nur adsl1 kann und dein port vermutlich auch. (erklärt die max. 8 mbit deines tarifs) Könntest du es evt. noch mit DMT versuchen? Für dein modem könnte v7.35 bzw. v8.07 funktionieren. (ggf. special logon benutzen)
 Dazu hängst du an einem port, der bei uns eher exotisch ist. Dadurch kann ich ihn schlecht einschätzen. Wenn ich aber die angezeigte leitungsdämpfung zugrunde lege, sollte mit einem speedtouch 516 oder fritzbox 7270, 7240, 3270 (die fritzboxen haben den selben chipsatz) doch wenigstens 5-6 mbit effektive downloadrate zu machen sein (Derzeit sollten es ca. 3,6-3,8 mbit sein)



> Ohne den Splitter wird es übrigens nicht besser.


 Das ist schonmal ein gutes zeichen. Steht auf dem splitter eigentlich eine genaue bezeichnung drauf?



> Ist das so in Ordnung? Kontaktprobleme dürfte es keine geben.


Ich würde sagen, es funktioniert. Besser ließe es sich einschätzen, wenn man ein bild von der trägerbelegung hätte.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, das es i.o. ist.


Timsu schrieb:


> Der E2000 soll einen relativ langsamen Routing Durchsatz haben.


Ich denke, das ist bei der leitung von Superwip zu vernachlässigen. (8 mbit tarif)


----------



## Superwip (16. September 2012)

> Ups, mit dem Gbit/s Ethernet hatte ich was falsches gelesen.
> Allerdings soll er mit DD-WRT nur noch auf 7-8mbit/s kommen. (laut Forenbeitrag)


 
*7-8MBit/s* über einen *GBit/s* WAN?!!

omg.

Sollte aber dennoch vorerst ausreichen. Scheint ja bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch ein Firmwareproblem in Zusammenhang mit DD-WRT zu sein; vermutlich wird das sowieso behoben bevor ich Modemseitig an 7-8Mbit/s denken kann...

Edit: ich hab mir jetzt den C'T Test des Routers angeschaut, demnach schafft er stabil mindestens 100MBit/s mit Hersteller Firmware. Das Bandbreitenproblem ist also wohl -sofern überhaupt vorhanden- definitiv auf einen DD-WRT Bug zurückzuführen. Die Herstellerfirmware scheint aber auch durchaus alle Mindestanforderungen zu erfüllen, ihre größte Schwäche ist wohl das fehlen von Telnet.

Dabei ist mir aber ein anderer Nachteil aufgefallen: er hat kein USB.

Wie wärs alternativ mit dem E3200? Irgendwelche Einwände?



> Dein modem ist spaßig... Leider kann orbmt bei diesem teil weder adsl-modus noch die trägerbelegung auslesen.Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, daß das modem nur adsl1 kann und dein port vermutlich auch. (erklärt die max. 8 mbit deines tarifs) Könntest du es evt. noch mit DMT versuchen? Für dein modem könnte v7.35 bzw. v8.07 funktionieren. (ggf. special logon benutzen)
> Dazu hängst du an einem port, der bei uns eher exotisch ist. Dadurch kann ich ihn schlecht einschätzen. Wenn ich aber die angezeigte leitungsdämpfung zugrunde lege, sollte mit einem speedtouch 516 oder fritzbox 7270, 7240, 3270 (die fritzboxen haben den selben chipsatz) doch wenigstens 5-6 mbit effektive downloadrate zu machen sein (Derzeit sollten es ca. 3,6-3,8 mbit sein)


 
Spaßig? Mich wundert, dass überhaupt irgendetwas ausgelesen werden kann...

DMT v7.35 liefert die selben Daten wie orbmt, v8.07 funktioniert nicht. Das Modem kann nur ADSL(1) mit 8Mbit/s, es ist wirklich alt, älter als der ADSL2 Standard, es ist das erste Standard DSL Modem das die Telekom Austria seinerzeit eingesetzt hat. Wäre es nicht so (offensichtlich) alt und schlecht wäre ich auch vermutlich auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen es zu tauschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das ist schonmal ein gutes zeichen. Steht auf dem splitter eigentlich eine genaue bezeichnung drauf?


 
Ja, ist ein alter Alcatel LP 1000; ein Tausch wurde mir ja schon empfohlen...


----------



## mrfloppy (16. September 2012)

erste bild ist eine tae und das zweite??? hast die erste getauscht mit der zweiten oder was ist das? bei der zweiten dose sieht das so aus als würde da was parallel liegen oder vertu ich mich da, was sind das alles für leitungen? brauchst an der tae eigentlich nur 1 und 2 belegen also a-ader und b-ader!
was ist das denn für ein kabel, ist aber kein verseiltes kabel was eigentlich wichtig für den dsl ist ! ich weiß jetzt werden wieder einige schreien das das blödsinn ist, das man das vernachlässigen kann, das das nie einfluss hat weil es dem dsl scheiß egal ist ! ne ist es nicht, sehr oft messbar wenn leute irgendwelche drähte beschalten, man dahin kommt und dann nochmal alles richtig schaltet! danach sind meistens die werte was höher vorallem aber auch stabiler !
von der dämpfung her im normal adsl würd ich sagen mit einem gescheitem modem 6-6,5M sollten gehen ! 7-8M bei der schon recht hohen dämpfung hate ich für unwarscheinlich!
kennst niemanden der ein stink normales recht neuwertiges modem hat? dann könntest einfach mal testen


----------



## Superwip (16. September 2012)

> erste bild ist eine tae und das zweite??? hast die erste getauscht mit der zweiten oder was ist das? bei der zweiten dose sieht das so aus als würde da was parallel liegen oder vertu ich mich da, was sind das alles für leitungen? brauchst an der tae eigentlich nur 1 und 2 belegen also a-ader und b-ader!


 
Das Telefon hängt an der zweiten, das Modem an der ersten. Die Zweite ist das "original" von der Telekom, die Zweite ist dahinter geschaltet.



> was ist das denn für ein kabel, ist aber kein verseiltes kabel was eigentlich wichtig für den dsl ist ! ich weiß jetzt werden wieder einige schreien das das blödsinn ist, das man das vernachlässigen kann, das das nie einfluss hat weil es dem dsl scheiß egal ist ! ne ist es nicht, sehr oft messbar wenn leute irgendwelche drähte beschalten, man dahin kommt und dann nochmal alles richtig schaltet! danach sind meistens die werte was höher vorallem aber auch stabiler !


 
Müssten schon twisted Pair sein, das will ich jedenfalls hoffen.



> von der dämpfung her im normal adsl würd ich sagen mit einem gescheitem modem 6-6,5M sollten gehen ! 7-8M bei der schon recht hohen dämpfung hate ich für unwarscheinlich!
> kennst niemanden der ein stink normales recht neuwertiges modem hat? dann könntest einfach mal testen


 
Hm... ich werde mich mal umsehen...

Die meisten Leute die ich kenne verborgen ihre Modems aber nicht gerne ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Spaßig? Mich wundert, dass überhaupt irgendetwas ausgelesen werden kann...


Mich nicht. Es lassen sich sogar manch reine modems (nicht 1 port-router) auslesen. Ein speedmodem 200 ist z.b. so ein gerät.



> DMT v7.35 liefert die selben Daten wie orbmt, v8.07 funktioniert nicht.


Schade,hätte ja klappen können aber anscheinend gibt das modem das wirklich nicht her.


> Das Modem kann nur ADSL(1) mit 8Mbit/s, es ist wirklich alt, älter als der ADSL2 Standard,


Ganz schlecht. D.h. ja dann auch, das dein port vorraussichtlich nur adsl1 kann. Mit adsl2+ könntest du aber noch eine ganze ecke mehr aus der leitung holen wie mit adsl1. 


> Ja, ist ein alter Alcatel LP 1000; ein Tausch wurde mir ja schon empfohlen...


 Hmmm... der scheint seine sache aber ganz halbwegs zu machen. (augenscheinlich) Auf der anderen seite kann es nicht schaden, wenn du ihn gegen einen modernen ersetzt.


Superwip schrieb:


> Das Telefon hängt an der zweiten, das Modem an  der ersten. Die Zweite ist das "original" von der Telekom, die Zweite  ist dahinter geschaltet.


Du hast 2 tae-dosen? (hatte gedacht das ist ein und die selbe aus 2 blickwinkeln) Sind die parallel geschalten? (2 dosen aber nur eine physikalische leitung?)
Normal wäre ja 1.tae->splitter->modem+telefon.


----------



## Superwip (16. September 2012)

> 2 dosen aber nur eine physikalische leitung?


 
Ganz genau.

Diese Installation stammt noch aus einer Zeit in der wir kein Netzwerk hatten und das (Kabelgebundene) Telefon in der Küche angeschlossen war während der PC im Büro mit einem per RS232 angeschlossenen 56k Modem verbunden war. Ich hatte damals auf meinem PC überhaupt kein I-Net und wir mussten Daten dazwischen per Diskette hin und her tragen...

Omg! Die 1990er!



> Ganz schlecht. D.h. ja dann auch, das dein port vorraussichtlich nur adsl1 kann. Mit adsl2+ könntest du aber noch eine ganze ecke mehr aus der leitung holen wie mit adsl1.


 
Ja... aber 5 oder 6 MBit/s wären immernoch (viel) besser als 3...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Diese Installation stammt noch aus einer Zeit in der wir kein Netzwerk hatten und das (Kabelgebundene) Telefon in der Küche angeschlossen war während der PC im Büro mit einem per RS232 angeschlossenen 56k Modem verbunden war.


Das kenn ich, nur das telefon+ modem in der küche standen und ich eine verbindung via bluetooth zum rechner hatte. (wenig empfang, langes usb-verlängerungskabel auf pc-seite) Bei mir ist es aber noch nicht so lange her. (max. 5 jahre)


> Ich hatte damals auf meinem PC überhaupt kein I-Net und wir mussten Daten dazwischen per Diskette hin und her tragen...


Jaaa...Disketten mußte man immer zur hand haben, auch wenn ich in der familie der einzige mit einem rechner war.


> Ja... aber 5 oder 6 MBit/s wären immernoch (viel) besser als 3...


 ...und 10 vermutlich der oberhammer...
Gibt es bei euch eigentlich tarife zwischen 8 und 16 mbit oder seid ihr gleich zu vdsl über gegangen? Ich bin beim stöbern im netz nach deinem splitter nur auf 10 mbit und vdsl gestoßen...
Hast du schonmal in richtung modem geschaut? Die thompson speedtouch sind leider etwas schwer zu bekommen wobei ein 546 v6 neu ab 32€ los geht. Ansonsten müßtest du es bei ebay versuchen.


----------



## mrfloppy (16. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das Telefon hängt an der zweiten, das Modem an der ersten. Die Zweite ist das "original" von der Telekom, die Zweite ist dahinter geschaltet.



ich denke mal das das bei euch so läuft wie bei uns (weil bei dir steht ja wien )  und da solltest einfach mal hingehen das AMT direkt mit einer sauberen klemmstelle auf die dose schalten wo dsl genutzt wird und über das zweite aderpäärchen schaltest du über den splitter (klemmblock am splitter)zurück auf die tae die für telefonie geutzt wird ! sind die dosen in der reihe weg geschaltet hat dein splitter keine wirklich funtkion mehr die signale zu trennen


----------



## Superwip (16. September 2012)

Um nochmal auf den Router zurückzukommen... der Linksys 3200 hat anscheinend auch einen Haken: er hat zwar USB kann über diesen aber keine Drucker ansteuern... na ja DD-WRT sollte dieses Problem aber hoffentlich lösen können.

Ansonsten wird es vielleicht doch nur ein E2000 + billiger ARM Printserver... oder ein D-Link DIR-825?



> ...und 10 vermutlich der oberhammer...
> Gibt es bei euch eigentlich tarife zwischen 8 und 16 mbit oder seid ihr gleich zu vdsl über gegangen? Ich bin beim stöbern im netz nach deinem splitter nur auf 10 mbit und vdsl gestoßen...


 
ADSL2+ gab/gibt es in Österreich grundsätzlich schon, bei mir allerdings offenbar nicht; VDSL würde mir (zumindest im Vergleich zu ADSL2+) wohl auch nicht viel helfen, zumindest nicht bei der Leitungslänge.

Der Splitter ist aber alt, das der nur für ADSL(1) gedacht ist ist meiner Meinung nach nicht weiter verwunderlich.

Was mir noch eingefallen ist: Bei mir läuft das DSL ja über ATM (PPPoA) und nicht über Ethernet (PPPoE); ich weiß daher nicht, wie brauchbar übliche Modemtests für mich sind.



> Hast du schonmal in richtung modem geschaut? Die thompson speedtouch sind leider etwas schwer zu bekommen wobei ein 546 v6 neu ab 32€ los geht. Ansonsten müßtest du es bei ebay versuchen.


 
Hm... mal sehen...

Ein Freund, der vor kurzem auf Kabel gewechselt hat könnte mir seines vielleicht geben, er ist allerdings zur Zeit im Urlaub und weiß nicht auswendig um welches Modell es sich handelt.

Ansonsten... wie brauchbar ist eigentlich die "A1 W-LAN Box" (aka Pirelli 4202N)? Die würde ich ja praktisch geschenkt bekommen (im Austausch für den Speed Touch 510); wichtig wäre natürlich vor allem, dass sie als *reines, transparentes Modem* arbeiten kann, aufgrund ihrer "Verdongelung" wäre/ist sie ansonsten für mich weitgehend unbrauchbar.



> ich denke mal das das bei euch so läuft wie bei uns (weil bei dir steht ja wien )  und da solltest einfach mal hingehen das AMT direkt mit einer sauberen klemmstelle auf die dose schalten wo dsl genutzt wird und über das zweite aderpäärchen schaltest du über den splitter (klemmblock am splitter)zurück auf die tae die für telefonie geutzt wird ! sind die dosen in der reihe weg geschaltet hat dein splitter keine wirklich funtkion mehr die signale zu trennen


 
Ich denke so ist das im wesentlichen eh gemacht...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf den Router zurückzukommen... der Linksys 3200 hat anscheinend auch einen Haken: er hat zwar USB kann über diesen aber keine Drucker ansteuern... na ja DD-WRT sollte dieses Problem aber hoffentlich lösen können.
> 
> Ansonsten wird es vielleicht doch nur ein E2000 + billiger ARM Printserver... oder ein D-Link DIR-825?


Ich weiß nicht, ich selbst bin von linksys nicht sonderlich angetan und von dlink gleich garnicht. (dlink= mieses wlan, dsl-modems sollen teilweise instabil arbeiten)


> ADSL2+ gab/gibt es in Österreich grundsätzlich schon, bei mir allerdings offenbar nicht;


Das wäre allerdings komisch zumal das nur eine port-frage ist.



> Der Splitter ist aber alt, das der nur für ADSL(1) gedacht ist ist meiner Meinung nach nicht weiter verwunderlich.


Dem splitter ist das egal, da er nur die unteren frequenzen trennen muß. Der unterschied zwischen adsl1 und 2+ liegt aber in den oberen frequenzen. (adsl1= 1,1 mhz; adsl2+= 2,2 mhz)



> Was mir noch eingefallen ist: Bei mir läuft das DSL ja über ATM (PPPoA) und nicht über Ethernet (PPPoE); ich weiß daher nicht, wie brauchbar übliche Modemtests für mich sind.


Du hast da einen denkfehler. PPPoE hat nix mit ethernet zu tun sondern heißt einfach nur, das annex b verwendet wird. (bei PPPoA ists annex a) Beide annex-versionen arbeiten nach dem ATM-verfahren. 
Das einzige was gbit-ethernet nutzt ist annex j wobei das heißt, das der dslam nur noch via gbit-ethernet angebunden ist und somit keine konventionelle telefonie mehr möglich ist. (dann geht nur noch voip, dafür bis zu 2 mbit upstream durch frei werdende frequenzen/träger)



> Ansonsten... wie brauchbar ist eigentlich die "A1 W-LAN Box" (aka Pirelli 4202N)? Die würde ich ja praktisch geschenkt bekommen (im Austausch für den Speed Touch 510);


Habe zu dem gerät auf die schnelle keinen chipsatz gefunden. Allerdings scheint ein broadcom wlan-chip verbaut zu sein, was wiederum auf einen bcm 6348 oder 6358 hin weißt. Der erstere wäre auch in einem speedtouch 516/536/546 verbaut und ist recht gut bzw. auch die leitungsdaten auslesbar. (beides aber firmwareabhängig)


> wichtig wäre natürlich vor allem, dass sie als *reines, transparentes Modem* arbeiten kann, aufgrund ihrer "Verdongelung" wäre/ist sie ansonsten für mich weitgehend unbrauchbar.


 Kann dein freund nicht mit dem gerät mal bei dir vorbei kommen damit du es ausprobieren kannst? Im normalfall sollte es aber gehen. Bis jetzt liefen bei mir noch alle router auch als modem.


----------



## Superwip (16. September 2012)

> Ich weiß nicht, ich selbst bin von linksys nicht sonderlich angetan und von dlink gleich garnicht. (dlink= mieses wlan, dsl-modems sollen teilweise instabil arbeiten)


 
Hm... ja... hast du vielleicht einen besseren Vorschlag?

Vielleicht am Ende doch ein Softwarerouter... ist aber schon recht teuer...



> Das wäre allerdings komisch zumal das nur eine port-frage ist.


 
Oder doch?

Jedenfalls ist laut der automatischen Verfügbarkeitsabfrage bei mir nur max. 8MBit/s möglich. Also vom Tarif her.



> Du hast da einen denkfehler. PPPoE hat nix mit ethernet zu tun sondern heißt einfach nur, das annex b verwendet wird. (bei PPPoA ists annex a) Beide annex-versionen arbeiten nach dem ATM-verfahren.
> Das einzige was gbit-ethernet nutzt ist annex j wobei das heißt, das der dslam nur noch via gbit-ethernet angebunden ist und somit keine konventionelle telefonie mehr möglich ist. (dann geht nur noch voip, dafür bis zu 2 mbit upstream durch frei werdende frequenzen/träger)


 
Nein, das stimmt nicht ganz... das Modem muss bei PPTP+PPPoA schon eine andere Arbeit verrichten als bei PPPoE. Und die Verwendung von PPTP+PPPoA hängt auch nicht mit Annex A oder Annex B zusammen.

Der Entscheidende Unterschied ist vor allem die Verbindung zwischen Router und Modem und die Arbeit tes Modems.

Bei "normalem" PPPoE werden die Ethernetframes vom Modem einfach in ATM Frames "zerhackt" und dann durch die DSL Leitung geschickt.

Bei PPTP+PPPoA werden die nur die Daten in den Ethernetframes der PPTP-Ethernetverbindung zwischen Modem und Router in die ATM Frames gepackt, der Ethernet Overhead entfällt damit auf der DSL Leitung was zumindest potentiell für (geringfügig) bessere Bandbreiten sorgt, das Modem muss aber auch mehr -und _anders_- arbeiten.

Sowohl PPPoA als auch PPPoE können mit allen Annex Varianten Kombiniert werden.



> Habe zu dem gerät auf die schnelle keinen chipsatz gefunden. Allerdings scheint ein broadcom wlan-chip verbaut zu sein, was wiederum auf einen bcm 6348 oder 6358 hin weißt. Der erstere wäre auch in einem speedtouch 516/536/546 verbaut und ist recht gut bzw. auch die leitungsdaten auslesbar. (beides aber firmwareabhängig)


 
Vernünftige Technische Daten zu dem Teil zu finden ist nicht einfach obwohl es das meistbenutzte Modem in Österreich sein dürfte...

Vom W-LAN Chip auf den DSL Chipsatz zu schließen kommt mir aber etwas waghalsig vor...

Wenn es tatsächlich ein Broadcom ist ist es aber wohl eher ein bcm 6368, das Teil kann ja auch VDSL...



> Kann dein freund nicht mit dem gerät mal bei dir vorbei kommen damit du es ausprobieren kannst? Im normalfall sollte es aber gehen. Bis jetzt liefen bei mir noch alle router auch als modem.


 
Ich weiß, wie gesagt, nicht, was für ein Modem er hat; zur Zeit ist er auch nicht da. Wird also noch ein paar Tage dauern...

Die A1 WLAN Box könnte ich mir aber prinzipiell jederzeit im Rahmen des A1 Modemtauschs holen, das ist eine andere Sache. Dafür müsste ich aber meinen Speedtouch hergeben und ich weiß nicht, ob die WLAN Box die bessere Alternative ist. Den Modemtausch könnte ich jedenfalls nichtmehr rückgängig machen.


----------



## mrfloppy (17. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich denke so ist das im wesentlichen eh gemacht...


 denkst du oder weißt du??? splitter alt oder nicht alt, hat dein jetziger splitter einen klemmblock wo abgehende telefonie wegeschaltet worden ist über die andere doppelader zur telefonie tae oder nicht? wenn dein splitter telefonseitig leer ist und du nur aus dem splitter dein dsl beziehst weil dein telefon in einer anderen tae steckt, dann ist das ein verkabelungsfehler der dir extremst die bandbreite drücken kann, was du berichtigen solltest!

sieh mal hier: http://www.netzwelt.de/images/articles/spliter-uae-anschluss-schema_1094664887.jpg

wenn du das bild siehst, dein splitter leer ist in den tae ausgängen und die klemmblöcke LA/LW leer sind, dann läuft dein anschluß ungesplittert

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.router-faq.de/haus/splitter/apl_tae_splitter_tae_analog.png

so sollte es wenn aussehen, abbildung 3 ! zwar quatsch was die da eingezeichnet haben mit der ersten tae von 5/6 auf den splitter drauf da der splitter ja so gut wie immer in die tae eingesteckt wird und in den seltesten fällen fest verdrahtet wird


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2012)

Das passt schon, keine Sorge...

...glaub mir, wenn man das falsch macht, dann merkt man es 

Routerseitig gefällt mir der TP-Link TL-WDR3600 immer besser... er unterstützt zwar (noch) kein DD-WRT, seine Firmware kann aber mit einer einzigen hässlichen Schwachstelle alles wichtige...

...Leider kann man bei ihm den DDNS Anbieter nicht frei wählen. Das ist für mich fast ein Ausschlusskriterium, denn in dieser Hinsicht bin ich ein "gebranntes Kind"...


----------



## Timsu (17. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Hm... ja... hast du vielleicht einen besseren Vorschlag?
> 
> Vielleicht am Ende doch ein Softwarerouter... ist aber schon recht teuer...


Ich kann dir aber nur sagen, dass es sich eindeutig lohnt:
Folgende Konfiguration würde gehen: (günstiger würde ich nicht gehen, wenn man etwas mehr ausgibt, hat man die Möglichkeit auf eine 3. Netzwerkkarte offen)
1 x Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM  2GB PC3-10667S CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3S8S9/2G)
1 x Intel D2500CCE bulk, NM10 (PC3-8500U DDR3) (BLKD2500CCE)
1 x LC-Power LC-1320mi, 75W extern, Mini-ITX
Das wären 120€, kamen noch mindestens 40€ für ein WLAN Accespoint wie den Cisco E2000 dazu


Man hat Möglichkeiten ohne Ende, da kommt kein DD-WRT oder Fritzbox gegen an.
Und die Leistung eines x86 Prozessors gegenüber eines 300Mhz Winzlings in den normalen Routern ist atemberaubend.
Wo vorher bei einer 100mbit/s Leitung die CPU eines Dlink dir 615 bei Datenübertragungen immer komplett ausgelastet war (max. gingen 80mbit/s) ist jetzt ein Athlon II x2 240 der bei voller Datenübertragung trotz transparenten Proxy, Filterung und OpenVPN nie über 0,5% Auslastung kommt.


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2012)

> Ich kann dir aber nur sagen, dass es sich eindeutig lohnt:
> Folgende Konfiguration würde gehen: (günstiger würde ich nicht gehen, wenn man etwas mehr ausgibt, hat man die Möglichkeit auf eine 3. Netzwerkkarte offen)
> 1 x Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 2GB PC3-10667S CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3S8S9/2G)
> 1 x Intel D2500CCE bulk, NM10 (PC3-8500U DDR3) (BLKD2500CCE)
> ...


 
Accespoint?

Warum nicht gleich eine USB oder PCIe Minicard W-LAN Karte ans Board hängen? (wobei in letzterem Fall noch weiteres Zubehör, Antennen und Pigtrails nötig wäre)

Ansonsten "bräuchte" ich noch -wenn schon, dann denn schon- einen managed Switch und ich wäre deutlich über 200€.

In dem Zusammenhang: gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche brauchbaren USB/PCI/PCIe DSL Modems?

Sicher: abgesehen vielleicht vom Energieverbrauch (der mir relativ egal ist) wäre diese Lösung praktisch perfekt und würde es wohl auch bin ins ferne 10GBit/s Zeitalter bleiben aber das sprengt das Budged dennoch deutlich...



> Man hat Möglichkeiten ohne Ende, da kommt kein DD-WRT oder Fritzbox gegen an.
> Und die Leistung eines x86 Prozessors gegenüber eines 300Mhz Winzlings in den normalen Routern ist atemberaubend.
> Wo vorher bei einer 100mbit/s Leitung die CPU eines Dlink dir 615 bei Datenübertragungen immer komplett ausgelastet war (max. gingen 80mbit/s) ist jetzt ein Athlon II x2 240 der bei voller Datenübertragung trotz transparenten Proxy, Filterung und OpenVPN nie über 0,5% Auslastung kommt.


 
Die Leistung (ein dualcore ATOM dürfte locker 20 mal so schnell wie ein durchschnittliches Router SoC sein) ist zwar schön und gut, ich brauche/bräuchte sie aber wohl praktisch nie...

Auch von den zusätzlichen Funktionen gegenüber DD-WRT würde ich nicht unbedingt profitieren, dafür wäre die Lösung natürlich auch um einiges komplizierter (was aber sicher kein Totschlagargument ist).


----------



## Timsu (17. September 2012)

Von dem E2000 könntest du gleich den integrierten Switch nutzen und dann später auf einen managed umrüsten( die gibt es auch oft günstig gebraucht)


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2012)

Der E2000 alleine würde mir aber -abgesehen vom USB für den Drucker welches man ja einfach per 20€ Printserver nachrüsten könnte- und den QoS Optionen zumindest auf dem Papier "zur Not" auch alleine reichen 

Das ist schon ein Preisunterschied...


----------



## Timsu (17. September 2012)

Wenn man es günstiger haben will, kauft man sich bei ebay für ~30-50€ ein altes Notebook (würde mal sagen, min. Pentium 4 und 1GB RAM) welches diesen Erweiterungskartenslot hat (weiß grad nicht wie der heißt). Dort steckt man eine 2. Netzwerkkarte rein. Außerdem hat man gleich WLAN welches mann durch eine andere Antenne noch verstärken kann.
Dann noch für 80€ den Managed Switch und ein günstiges Modem dazu und du bleibst sogar unter 150€


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2012)

Pentium IV für ein Gerät, das 24/7 laufen soll?

Der saugt ja im Leerlauf 20W...

Abgesehen davon haben so alte Notebooks meist nur 100Mbit/s LAN und PCMCIA basiert noch auf dem 16Bit ISA Bus und bietet maximal ~128MBit/s wobei sich beide Richtungen die Bandbreite teilen- das kann Gbit/s Ethernet leicht limitieren. Neuere Notebooks mit PCIe basierender Expresscard (ab ~2005) sind entsprechend teurer.

_Gute_ Mini-PCI W-LAN Adapter gibt es zwar aber sie sind selten und teuer. Die standard W-LAN Karten so alter Notebooks sind alt und schlecht.

Um für 30-40€ ein Notebook aus der Pentium IV Ära -geschweige denn ein neueres- in der Bucht zu schießen muss man auch schon ziemlich viel Glück haben. Selbst wenn man Geräte mit kaputtem Display mit einbezieht.

Pentium III und älter ist auch völlig unbrauchbar, nicht wegen der Systemleistung sondern aufgrund der Bandbreite der Busse. W-LAN ist dann auch meist nicht vorhanden und oft nichtmal nachrüstbar (allenfalls über USB... USB 1.x).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Hm... ja... hast du vielleicht einen besseren Vorschlag?


So, hab jetzt mal das inet ein wenig durchwühlt und bin am ende doch nur bei*** liste von dd-wrt unterstützter geräte[/U][/URL] gelandet. Meine vorliebe bei reinen routern gilt asus und netgear und dementsprechned würde ich den WNDR3800 empfehlen.
Die technischen daten zu dem gerät, in der DD-wrt liste, schauen auf alle fälle gut aus.



> Vom W-LAN Chip auf den DSL Chipsatz zu schließen kommt mir aber etwas waghalsig vor...


Kann man sehen, wie man will. Provider-geräte werden aber auch gern mit einem platinen referenz-layout gebaut, was vom jeweiligen dsl-soc anbieter kommt. Wenn dieser soc+referenz-layout nun von broadcom kommt, ist in dem gerät quasi alles von broadcom. Dazu kommt noch, das dieser hersteller jetzt nicht gerade für seine wlan-chipsätze berühmt ist.
Von daher bleibe ich bei meiner vermutung.


> Wenn es tatsächlich ein Broadcom ist ist es aber wohl eher ein bcm 6368, das Teil kann ja auch VDSL...


Der 6358 kann, soweit ich weiß, ebenfalls vdsl.


> Die A1 WLAN Box könnte ich mir aber prinzipiell jederzeit im Rahmen des A1 Modemtauschs holen, das ist eine andere Sache. Dafür müsste ich aber meinen Speedtouch hergeben und ich weiß nicht, ob die WLAN Box die bessere Alternative ist. Den Modemtausch könnte ich jedenfalls nichtmehr rückgängig machen.


 Das speedtouch neu zu besorgen sollte kein problem darstellen. Das 510er gibt es zuhauf bei ebay. (und fast alle aus österreich)


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2012)

> So, hab jetzt mal das inet ein wenig durchwühlt und bin am ende doch nur bei*** liste von dd-wrt unterstützter geräte[/U][/URL] gelandet. Meine vorliebe bei reinen routern gilt asus und netgear und dementsprechned würde ich den WNDR3800 empfehlen.
> Die technischen daten zu dem gerät, in der DD-wrt liste, schauen auf alle fälle gut aus.


 
Hm... und was rechtfertigt beim WNDR3800 einen Aufpreis von ~50€ gegenüber dem E3200?

Der W-LAN Chipsatz ist vielleicht etwas besser und er kann auch mit der standard Firmware Drucker via USB ansteuern, ansonsten kann ich jedoch zumindest auf dem Papier keinen wesentlichen Vorteil erkennen.


----------



## Timsu (17. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon haben so alte Notebooks meist nur 100Mbit/s LAN und PCMCIA basiert noch auf dem 16Bit ISA Bus und bietet maximal ~128MBit/s wobei sich beide Richtungen die Bandbreite teilen- das kann Gbit/s Ethernet leicht limitieren.


Das würde dann ja aber erst limitieren, sobald du eine Internetleitung mit mehr als 100mbit/s hast, der interne Datenverkehr geht ja sowieso über ein Switch.



Natürlich hat für 99% der Nutzer ein DD-WRT Router schon viel zu viele Funktionen, aber ein Softwarerouter ist nochmal eine ganz andere Klasse.


Auf Marken würde ich mcih bei Routern nicht unbedingt festlegen.


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2012)

> Das würde dann ja aber erst limitieren, sobald du eine Internetleitung mit mehr als 100mbit/s hast, der interne Datenverkehr geht ja sowieso über ein Switch.


 
Wenn schon Softwarerouter dann kann der auch gleich NAS Funktionen übernehnmen...



> Auf Marken würde ich mcih bei Routern nicht unbedingt festlegen.


 
Ich eingentlich auch nicht... zumindest wenn die original Firmware sowieso nicht genutzt wird; also LinkSys E3200?


----------



## Timsu (17. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn schon Softwarerouter dann kann der auch gleich NAS Funktionen übernehnmen...


 Da hast du natürlich auch wieder recht. Da gibt es aber auch große Meinungsverschiedenheiten: Manche sagen, auf einen Router darf garkein Datenspeicher. Andere (wie ich auch sind der Meinung) wenn man es durch virtualisieren trennt ist es o.k. Dazu meinen wiederum andere, dass ein Router niemals virtualisiert werden darf.




Superwip schrieb:


> Ich eingentlich auch nicht... zumindest wenn die original Firmware sowieso nicht genutzt wird; also LinkSys E3200?


Der sieht gut aus recht schnelle CPU und da du durch einen kleinen USB Stick den Speicher erweitern kannst, kannst du auch DD-WRT Zusatzfunktionen installieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Hm... und was rechtfertigt beim WNDR3800 einen Aufpreis von ~50€ gegenüber dem E3200?.


 Die potentere hardware und das um längen bessere wlan? Firmware-seitig scheinen ja bei ihre macken zu haben.


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2012)

> Der sieht gut aus recht schnelle CPU und da du durch einen kleinen USB Stick den Speicher erweitern kannst, kannst du auch DD-WRT Zusatzfunktionen installieren.


 
Der E3200 hat ja immerhin 16MiB Flash; reich das nicht aus?

Ich hab aber nicht wirklich eine Vorstellung davon, wie viel Speicher man braucht...



> Die potentere hardware und das um längen bessere wlan? Firmware-seitig scheinen ja bei ihre macken zu haben.


 
Na ja... mehr Hardwareleistung brauch ich ja mittel-langfristig nicht...

Wirklich schlecht ist das W-LAN vom E3200 auch nicht... wie viel besser das W-LAN des WNDR3800 ist kann ich nicht sagen aber das W-LAN des E3200 sollte für meine Zwecke durchaus ausreichen.

Edit: ich hab jetzt tatsächlich vergleichbare Tests der beiden gefunden, das W-LAN des WNDR3800 scheint tatsächlich nur geringfügig besser zu sein.


----------



## Danger23 (18. September 2012)

Sorry das ich so lange nix geschrieben habe, war auf Urlaub und mein USB Modem hat die Patschen gestreckt.

Also das 510 ist durch eine Koporation zwischen Alcatel und Thomson entstanden. Wobei Thomson mittlerweile Technicolor oder so ähnlich heißt. 

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es sich um einen Outdoor DSLAM handelt ist sehr gering (gibt in Österreich meinen Wissenstands nach bis jetzt so an die 50 Stück). 

Das Pirelli (jetzt ADB) ist eigentlich ganz ok. Laß dir nur unbedingt die aktuelle FW 5.3.5 aufspielen. Ansonsten sind die Thomson 546v6 sehr zu empfehlen. Die Dinger sind absolut zuverlässig laufen sehr stabil. Bei dem 546er musst nur aufpassen, dass wenn du ein Österreichisches kaufst das eine alte FW drauf ist wo nur Port 1 und 2 für Internet funktionieren und Port 3 und 4 für A1 TV reserviert sind. 

Vermutlich hängst du auf einen reinen ADSL Port der gibt in Kombination mit einer ASAM Beschaltung max. 6 Mbit. Möglicherweise wurde bei dir aber schon auf ISAM umgeschalten. Vermutlich wirst du aber auch mit deinem neuen Modem nicht sofort mehr Bandbreite bekommen da die im System fixiert wird. Ist eine zu hohe Bandbreite Systemseitig eingestellt synchronisiert das Modem gar nicht. Da hilft nur ein Anruf beim Provider der deine Bandbreite prüft und ggfs. höher stellt. Wenn du wirklich nur zwei km Leitungslänge hast sollten aber 6 Mbit ohne Probleme zu erreichen sein (leider sind die Kabel aber oft nicht auf dem direktesten Weg verlegt). 

In Österreich wurde eigentlich direkt VDSL eingeführt. Was Internet betrifft sind wir ja gegenüber Deutschland in der Steinzeit. Über VDSL Sind Bandbreiten bis zu 30 Mbit möglich. Wobei da die Leitungslänge nicht über 300m betragen darf. Dann gibt es noch bis zu 16Mbit.


----------



## Superwip (19. September 2012)

Ja, ich hab mir das nochmal genauer angeschaut, ist sicher kein DSLAM...

In ein paar Tagen bekomm ich vermutlich ein SpeedPort 546 dann werd ich das mal probieren und weitersehen. Die Firmware ist mir dabei relativ egal, man kann es als reines Modem nutzen und das werde ich auch machen.

Das ich wohl anrufen muss um die höhere Geschwindigkeit zu bekommen ist mir auch schon klar aber das sollte ja kein unüberwindbares Hinderniss sein...



> In Österreich wurde eigentlich direkt VDSL eingeführt. Was Internet betrifft sind wir ja gegenüber Deutschland in der Steinzeit. Über VDSL Sind Bandbreiten bis zu 30 Mbit möglich. Wobei da die Leitungslänge nicht über 300m betragen darf. Dann gibt es noch bis zu 16Mbit.


 
Na ja, das schnellste was A1 zur Zeit im Angebot hat ist "Gigaspeed 100", das dürfte auch VDSL sein. Sicher das die 16MBit/s via VDSL realisiert werden? Ich dachte immer das kommt über ADSL2(+) na ja wie auch immer...


----------



## K3n$! (19. September 2012)

> Na ja, das schnellste was A1 zur Zeit im Angebot hat ist "Gigaspeed  100", das dürfte auch VDSL sein. Sicher das die 16MBit/s via VDSL  realisiert werden? Ich dachte immer das kommt über ADSL2(+) na ja wie  auch immer...



Das kommt drauf an. Es gibt beides und je nach Verfügbarkeit wird eben via ADSL2+ oder VDSL geschaltet. 
Hab ich bis vor kurzem aber auch nicht gewusst, dass es auch 16 MBit/s via VDSL gibt.


----------



## Danger23 (19. September 2012)

Ja die 100 Mbit gibt es aber nur in Kombination mit FTTH. Und da gibt es in Wien genau zwei Bezirke die ausgebaut sind. In Linz gibt es einen kleinen Flecken der ausgebaut ist und das war es zumindest bei A1. UPC stellt schon länger höhere BB her, aber nur in Ballungszentren. 

Ja die 16 Mbit werden sehr oft auf VDSL beschalten aber funktioniert grundsätzlich mit ADSL 2+. 

Na mit dem Speedport 546 fahrst sicher gut. Vorallem wenn du es nur als Modem benutzt ist es sehr zuverlässig und stabil.


----------



## blackout24 (19. September 2012)

Kauf dir einfach ein Router auf den du dd-wrt.com flashen kannst. Das lässt wirklich keine Wünsche übrig und macht dich frei schon beim Kauf darauf zu achten was das Ding vom Hersteller Software mässig kann.

EDIT: Sehe wurde schon empfohlen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Superwip (26. September 2012)

So... ich habe jetzt zwar keinen Speedport 546 bekommen, dafür aber einen Thomson TG585 v7... leider funktioniert er aber nicht 

Na ja mal sehen was ich noch auftreiben kann

Routerseitig wird es jetzt wohl definitiv ein Linksys/Cisco E3200; Wer etwas dagegen einzuwenden (und einen besseren Vorschlag, der nicht wesentlich teurer ist) hat so möge er jetzt sprechen oder für immer schweigen....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> So... ich habe jetzt zwar keinen Speedport 546 bekommen, dafür aber einen Thomson TG585 v7... leider funktioniert er aber nicht


Was funktioniert nicht bzw. was bekommst du als rückmeldung?


----------



## Superwip (26. September 2012)

Na ja... er ist mehr oder weniger "gebricked"; wenn man ihn einschaltet leuchtet er zwar wie er soll und baut ein W-LAN Netzwerk auf, man kann aber nicht darauf zugrefen.

Wenn man sich mit einem PC dranhängt -egal ob per W-LAN oder LAN- vermeldet Windows"nicht idendifiziertes Netzwerk", man bekommt keine IP zugewiesen und man kann auch nicht auf die Weboberfläche der Firmware zugreifen; auch die Verwendung als Ethernet Switch oder als reines Modem ist nicht möglich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja... er ist mehr oder weniger "gebricked"; wenn man es einschaltet leuchtet es zwar wie es soll und baut ein W-LAN Netzwerk auf, man kann aber nicht darauf zugrefen.
> 
> Wenn man sich mit einem PC dranhängt -egal ob per W-LAN oder LAN- vermeldet Windows"nicht idendifiziertes Netzwerk", man bekommt keine IP zugewiesen und man kann auch nicht auf die Weboberfläche der Firmware zugreifen; auch die Verwendung als Ethernet Switch oder als reines Modem ist nicht möglich.


 Ok, suche an dem ding mal den resettaster und betätige ihn. Es kann allerdings sein, das du ihn für mehrere sekunden gedrückt halten oder ihn wärend des routerstarts gedrückt halten mußt. Der router muß auf alle fälle zeigen, das du einen reset gemacht hast.
Wenn dein rechner dann immer noch nicht die ip automatisch bezieht->manuell auf 10.0.0.2 festlegen. (subnetzmake auf 255.255.255.0 oder wenn es damit nicht funzt auf 255.255.255.255 setzen)
Danach solltest du zugriff auf den router haben. Die standard-ip sollte die 10.0.0.138 sein.

Edit:
Zum reset bitte *hier* post 6 lesen. Der rest vom thread dürfte dich ggf. aber auch interessieren.


----------



## Superwip (26. September 2012)

Es gibt einen Resetknopf 

Na gut, jetzt funktioniert es wenigstens...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider lässt es sich nicht einfach als nur-Modem nutzen; dafür muss man es anscheinend irgendwie per Telnet umkonfigurieren... mal sehen...

Ist der tg585 grundsätzlich ein gutes Modem oder zahlt sich ein (noch) besseres eventuell auch noch aus?

Edit: er läuft mittlerweile als Modem...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. September 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ist der tg585 grundsätzlich ein gutes Modem oder zahlt sich ein (noch) besseres eventuell auch noch aus?


 Das modem ist erstmal grundsätzlich gut. Wenn du wirklich das letzte aus deiner leitung holen willst, brauchst du aber schon was mit ur8-chipsatz und da gibt es leider nur die 7270 und deren derivate. Evt. könnte bei dir auch ein modem mit bcm 6358 oder 6368 bessere werte bringen, aber ich habe derzeit noch nix in der richtung getestet. (z.b siemens SLI-5300 oder thompson tg 782)
Allerdings kannst du auch erstmal versuchen mit deinem tg585 das letzte aus der leitung zu kratzen, da es derzeit mit 18 db SNR fährt. (6 db reichen locker aus, auch 3 db würden es noch tun) Verstellen kannst du das z.b. mit DMT, wenn es dein modem ohne "special logon" auslesen kann. (rechts neben den angezeigten daten sollten sich 3-4 register-karten befinden und die ganz rechte ist fürs tuning) Alternativ kannst du auch noch nach einem tool für thompsom-router suchen. Allerdings weiß ich gerade nicht, wie das heißt.


----------



## Superwip (9. Oktober 2012)

Hm... das Konfigurieren/Tunen des Modems mit DMT funktioniert anscheinend nicht; DMT kann anscheinend nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt mit dem TG585 kommunizieren, jedenfalls kommt immer "Fehler: zu wenige oder Fehlerhafte Daten" oder soetwas in die Richtung wenn ich das Modem auslesen will.

Mittlerweile ist auch der e3200 angekommen... und sorgt für einige Probleme:

-DD-WRT funktioniert nicht oder jedenfalls nicht in akzeptabler Form; das 5GHz W-LAN Modul funktionier zur Zeit unter DD-WRT nicht, es sieht nicht so aus als würde sich das in absehbarer Zukunft ändern. Aber alles halb so schlimm, bis auf den Printserver und Telnet/SSH kann auch die Herstellerfirmware im Wesentlichen alles.

-Allerdings bin ich anscheinend zu blöd den Router internettauglich zu konfigurieren. Im Konfigurationsformular für die PPTP/PPPoA Verbindung fragt er nach einer "Server IP Adresse"...  was genau ist damit gemeint?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Oktober 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> -Allerdings bin ich anscheinend zu blöd den Router internettauglich zu konfigurieren. Im Konfigurationsformular für die PPTP/PPPoA Verbindung fragt er nach einer "Server IP Adresse"...  was genau ist damit gemeint?!


 Die seite auf deinem screenshot betrifft aber PPTP. Es muß eine extra für PPPoA geben. (beide protokolle haben nicht wirklich was gemeinsames)


----------



## Superwip (10. Oktober 2012)

> Die seite auf deinem screenshot betrifft aber PPTP. Es muß eine extra für PPPoA geben. (beide protokolle haben nicht wirklich was gemeinsames)


 
Das PPTP wird meistens... eigentlich immer auf das PPPoA aufgesetzt, "reines" PPPoA gibt es (fast) nie, jedenfalls ist das in Zusammenhang mit DSL Anschlüssen so. Daher ist das Konfigurationsformular schon das richtige.

Der PPTP Server ist in dem Fall, wie mir mittlerweile eingefallen ist, das Modem, also dessen lokale IP, in dem Fall 10.0.0.138.

Leider verstehen sich der e3200 und das TG585 irgendwie nicht so richtig. Jedenfalls bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung vom Typ "Kann keine IP Adresse abrufen von PPTP Server", wenn ich den TG585 am e3200 einsetzen will.

e3200 und das alte Modem sowie TG585 und der alte Router funktioniert aber. Sehr mysteriös.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Oktober 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das PPTP wird meistens... eigentlich immer auf das PPPoA aufgesetzt, "reines" PPPoA gibt es (fast) nie, jedenfalls ist das in Zusammenhang mit DSL Anschlüssen so. Daher ist das Konfigurationsformular schon das richtige.


 Diese aussage kann in meinen augen so aber nicht hin hauen. Wenn ich die wiki-artikel beim überfliegen richtig verstanden hab, ist PPTP eher eine einwahl für standleitungen bzw. ein aufsatz für das inet-protokoll und ähnelt damit eher einem vpn-tunnel. Ohne PPPoA-einwahl hast du aber kein inet-protokoll. (woher auch...)
Du solltest also schauen, ob der linksys eine PPPoA-einwahl her gibt oder du versuchst es einfach via PPPoE. (manche österreichischen provider sollen das ja zulassen,du kennst hoffentlich die richtigen werte für VPI und VCI) Ansonsten bleibt dir nur noch zu versuchen, das der tg585 sich einwählt und du das inet mit dem linksys "abgreifst".
Was für einwahlmöglichkeiten gibt der router denn überhaupt her?


----------



## Superwip (10. Oktober 2012)

Im Prinzip sind Router und Modem per PPTP (über IP) über Ethernet verbunden, das Modem baut dann eine ATM Verbindung über DSL zum Provider auf und münzt die Ethernet Frames auf ATM Frames um -wobei allerdings der Ethernet Overhead im Gegensatz zu PPPoE wegfällt-. Das PPTP wird dabei ebenfalls zum Provider durchgeschleift (vermutlich über L2TP aber das übernimmt sowieso das Modem) und ist für die Authentifizierung verantwortlich.

Bei der Verbindung zwischen Router und Modem ist noch kein ATM im Spiel; PPTP ist da schon richtig; an Einwahlmethoden stehen übrigens DHCP-Autoconfig, Statische IP (für Standleitung oder lokale Verwendung, etwa  doppeltes NAT für DMZ), PPPoE, PPTP, L2TP Passthrough, Telstra-Kabel (komische Breitband Funktechnik, gibt es nur in Australien) sowie der "Überbrückungsmodus" verfügbar.

Das Problem ist jedenfalls sehr rätselhaft; wie gesagt:

alter Router + SpeedTouch 501 -> geht
e3200 + SpeedTouch 501 -> geht
alterRouter + TG585 -> geht
e3200 + TG585 -> geht nicht

Jeweils mit der selben Konfiguration!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Oktober 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das Problem ist jedenfalls sehr rätselhaft; wie gesagt:
> 
> alter Router + SpeedTouch 501 -> geht
> e3200 + SpeedTouch 501 -> geht
> ...


 Mit dem 510er gings? Ich dachte dein problem ist die fehlende ip für PPTP.
Wie gesagt, wenn der linksys das inet auch aus dem lokalen netzwerk aufnehmen und in ein anderes routen kann, dann lasse doch den tg585 einwählen und der linksys soll es in dein netzwerk routen.


----------



## Superwip (10. Oktober 2012)

> Mit dem 510er gings? Ich dachte dein problem ist die fehlende ip für PPTP.


 
Ja;  das "IP-Rätsel" hab ich ja bereits gelöst: es ist einfach die Lokale IP des Modems, das aus Sicht des Routers als PPTP Server fungiert.

Sowohl beim SpeedTouch 501 als auch beim TG585 ist die lokale IP 10.0.0.138, mit dem alten Router funktionieren auch, wie gesagt, beide.



> Wie gesagt, wenn der linksys das inet auch aus dem lokalen netzwerk aufnehmen und in ein anderes routen kann, dann lasse doch den tg585 einwählen und der linksys soll es in dein netzwerk routen.


 
Eine ziemlich unschöne Lösung, mit dem doppelten NAT bekommt man alle möglichen Probleme bzw. man muss alles mögliche Doppelt konfigurieren, etwa beim Port-Forwarding.

Das will/wollte ich eigentlich um jeden Preis vermeiden; ich werde mich noch etwas damit herumspielen, schlimmstenfalls muss (doch) ein anderes Modem ran.


----------

